# Interesting mental illness Quiz



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Pretty accurate and a little surprising with the other disorders 

*What mental disorder do you have?*
Your Result: *Manic Depressive*
_You have extreme cycles of highs and lows. Sometimes you feel like you don't know who you are. One week you could be very hyper and happy and the next week you are slow and depressed. _
_Result Breakdown:_
*93% Manic Depressive*
*81% Paranoia*
72% ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
51% OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)
32% GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
GoTo Quiz


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

*That figures...*

*What mental disorder do you have?*
Your Result: *Paranoia*
You are constantly thinking about what others may be saying about you behind your back. You may also feel people have conspiracies against you, or they are out to get you. In crowds you may feel like everybody is watching to closely. 
_Result Breakdown:_
88% Paranoia
84% ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
68% Manic Depressive
59% OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)
57% GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
Quiz Created on GoTo Quiz

I'm almost too paranoid to post this result!


----------



## Jozsua (Apr 29, 2011)

*What mental disorder do you have?* Your Result: *ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)*

You have a very hard time focusing, and you find it difficult to stay on task without your mind wandering. You probably zone in and out of conversations and tend to miss out on directions because you cannot focus

 Paranoia Manic Depressive OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder) *What mental disorder do you have?*
Quiz Created on GoToQuiz 


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Meh this one is one of the worst ones I've taken.


----------



## changeforthebetter (Feb 15, 2011)

that test didn't work out for me even though i tried to answer it as truthfully as possible, it said i have add and that..

You have a very hard time focusing, and you find it difficult to stay on task without your mind wandering. You probably zone in and out of conversations and tend to miss out on directions because you cannot focus

that probably sounds like add but i strongly disagree, the only reason i have a hard time focussing is because i am so socially anxious yet my generalized anxiety score was very low.


----------



## ALopes (Nov 30, 2010)

*What mental disorder do you have?
Your Result: Paranoia

You are constantly thinking about what others may be saying about you behind your back. You may also feel people have conspiracies against you, or they are out to get you. In crowds you may feel like everybody is watching to closely. 
Result Breakdown:
90% Paranoia
53% ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
43% GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
38% Manic Depressive
38% OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)
Quiz URL: http://www.gotoquiz.com/what_mental_disorder_do_you_have
*

Yea, I'm One Paranoid Dude Lol ..


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

What mental disorder do you have?
Your Result: Manic Depressive
You have extreme cycles of highs and lows. Sometimes you feel like you don't know who you are. One week you could be very hyper and happy and the next week you are slow and depressed. 
Result Breakdown:
100% Manic Depressive
60% Paranoia
33% GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
29% ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
15% OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)

One hundred percent, lmao.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

*What mental disorder do you have?*
Your Result: *ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)*
You have a very hard time focusing, and you find it difficult to stay on task without your mind wandering. You probably zone in and out of conversations and tend to miss out on directions because you cannot focus
_Result Breakdown:_
84% ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
25% Manic Depressive
22% Paranoia
15% GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
9% OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)
Quiz Created on GoTo Quiz


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

What mental disorder do you have?
Your Result: ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
You have a very hard time focusing, and you find it difficult to stay on task without your mind wandering. You probably zone in and out of conversations and tend to miss out on directions because you cannot focus
Result Breakdown:
88% ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
73% Manic Depressive
54% Paranoia
32% GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
31% OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> Meh this one is one of the worst ones I've taken.


Haha exactly.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

100% OCD. 
Perfect.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

*What mental disorder do you have?*Your Result: *GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)*

You can never seem to calm down and always feel anxious for unknown reasons. You tend to not be able to concentrate and have headaches or other anxiety symptoms.

Pretty much this is me. I knew that I suffered from GAD, because I threat over the littlest things to the point it wears me out.


----------



## Eminence (Aug 23, 2008)

*What mental disorder do you have?*
Your Result: *GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)*
You can never seem to calm down and always feel anxious for unknown reasons. You tend to not be able to concentrate and have headaches or other anxiety symptoms.
_Result Breakdown:_
84% GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
81% Paranoia
51% OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)
42% Manic Depressive
39% ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
Quiz Created on GoTo Quiz

Very interesting  :teeth


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

That looks like a very bad one. I doubt I have ADD?

Your Result: *ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)*
You have a very hard time focusing, and you find it difficult to stay on task without your mind wandering. You probably zone in and out of conversations and tend to miss out on directions because you cannot focus.


----------



## djkghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

Your Result: *GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)*

You can never seem to calm down and always feel anxious for unknown reasons. You tend to not be able to concentrate and have headaches or other anxiety symptoms.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

What mental disorder do you have?
Your Result: Manic Depressive
You have extreme cycles of highs and lows. Sometimes you feel like you don't know who you are. One week you could be very hyper and happy and the next week you are slow and depressed. 
Result Breakdown:
93% Manic Depressive
72% ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
58% GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
54% Paranoia
20% OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)
Quiz URL: http://www.gotoquiz.com/what_mental_disorder_do_you_have


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I got Paranoia. WRONG.

Sure, I have Paranoia, but it ties in with my Borderline Personality Disorder. Was BPD even an option to get in the quiz? LOL.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

What mental disorder do you have?
Your Result: Paranoia
You are constantly thinking about what others may be saying about you behind your back. You may also feel people have conspiracies against you, or they are out to get you. In crowds you may feel like everybody is watching to closely. 
Result Breakdown:
81% Paranoia
70% GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
62% OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)
31% Manic Depressive
0% ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There aren't a lot of answers so there would be way too much leeway.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am pretty sure I'm not ADD


----------



## realsoma (May 27, 2011)

for the record this test is bs. i mean, it clearly wasn't made by a clinical psychologist or psychiatrist. and the results wouldn't make any sense... 

but then i loathe psychiatry. psychiatry is almost as stupid and futile as this test. 

any anxiety could create a 'yes' to all of the questions. a lot of them are incredibly developmentally insensitive as well....


----------



## staringatthesky (Sep 27, 2010)

djkghigh said:


> Your Result: *GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)*
> 
> You can never seem to calm down and always feel anxious for unknown reasons. You tend to not be able to concentrate and have headaches or other anxiety symptoms.


same here


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*What mental disorder do you have?* Your Result: *GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)*

You can never seem to calm down and always feel anxious for unknown reasons. You tend to not be able to concentrate and have headaches or other anxiety symptoms.
ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)

OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)

Paranoia

Manic Depressive


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

*What mental disorder do you have?* Your Result: *GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)*

You can never seem to calm down and always feel anxious for unknown reasons. You tend to not be able to concentrate and have headaches or other anxiety symptoms.

 Paranoia Manic Depressive OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder) *What mental disorder do you have?*
Quiz Created on GoToQuiz 

i have GAD and SAD and some ocd..


----------



## shooter (Nov 18, 2010)

the similarminds tests are much better.my results for this:

*Your Result:* Paranoia
_You are constantly thinking about what others may be saying about you behind your back. You may also feel people have conspiracies against you, or they are out to get you. In crowds you may feel like everybody is watching to closely. _
*Result Breakdown:*
*88%* Paranoia
*85%* OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)
*78%* GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
*32%* ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
*25%* Manic Depressive


----------



## TheQueenOfNoise (May 28, 2011)

*What mental disorder do you have?* Your Result: *Paranoia*

You are constantly thinking about what others may be saying about you behind your back. You may also feel people have conspiracies against you, or they are out to get you. In crowds you may feel like everybody is watching to closely.

 OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder) Manic Depressive ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder) *What mental disorder do you have?*
Quiz Created on GoToQuiz 

I am paranoid with every online mental illnesses test I've taken.


----------



## TheQueenOfNoise (May 28, 2011)

*What mental disorder do you have?* Your Result: *Paranoia*

You are constantly thinking about what others may be saying about you behind your back. You may also feel people have conspiracies against you, or they are out to get you. In crowds you may feel like everybody is watching to closely.

 OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder) Manic Depressive ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder) *What mental disorder do you have?*
Quiz Created on GoToQuiz 

I'm paranoid with every online test I did.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Generalized Anxiety Disorder


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

What mental disorder do you have?
Your Result: ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
You have a very hard time focusing, and you find it difficult to stay on task without your mind wandering. You probably zone in and out of conversations and tend to miss out on directions because you cannot focus
Result Breakdown:
84% ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
78% GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
76% Manic Depressive
55% Paranoia
42% OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)


oh dear. And here i am thinking my main problems are headaches. Lol


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

What mental disorder do you have?
Your Result: GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
You can never seem to calm down and always feel anxious for unknown reasons. You tend to not be able to concentrate and have headaches or other anxiety symptoms.
Result Breakdown:
78% GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)
44% Paranoia
34% Manic Depressive
34% OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)
32% ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Arisa1536 said:


> Pretty accurate and a little surprising with the other disorders
> 
> *What mental disorder do you have?*
> Your Result: *Manic Depressive*
> ...


*What mental disorder do you have?*Your Result: *Manic Depressive*

You have extreme cycles of highs and lows. Sometimes you feel like you don't know who you are. One week you could be very hyper and happy and the next week you are slow and depressed. 
GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder)

Paranoia

ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)

OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Your Result: Manic Depressive

You have extreme cycles of highs and lows. Sometimes you feel like you don't know who you are. One week you could be very hyper and happy and the next week you are slow and depressed.


Not really true...o_0


----------

